# Brewing session and herf.



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

I brewed beer yesterday, and since the weather was unbelievably awesome, a bunch of us got together and smoked some good sticks!

I'm on the left, Mike (not on this board), Ashecte, and from the looks of it, DoomXsaloon took some time off from the Bataan Death March! Feel better dude!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## Machine (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice sucks that I missed it hopefully next time.


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks like a good time was had by all!


----------



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2009)

Sweet deal! Looks like a great time had by all! Would love to brew my own beer one day, but don't know if I will ever find the time to do it....too busy racing and at the gun range! I'll have to just make the time, I bet its satisfying to be drinking your own beer rather than the commercial crap!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Lovely work Jeff and a great combination of hobbies. :thumb:


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

awesome! love to see the camaraderie! nothing like a brew session to get some folks together.


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay, in my defense, yes I look like a hunger striker, but....I'm coming off a three-week flu!!....lost weight, still coughing, iron's low...My first beer and cigar in three weeks! (Last smoke was there, brewing the holiday saison!)
So, while I may look gaunt and ghastly, I'm on the mend!! This is my comeback!!


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

Glad you're feeling better. Eat your Wheaties!


----------



## Machine (Feb 3, 2012)

Glad your feeling better Ken, hopefully well catch up on the next one.


----------



## Aschecte (Feb 7, 2012)

I am such a fat fuc*****


----------



## Monster (Mar 5, 2012)

very nice brother.


----------



## Hemsworth (Jan 30, 2011)

Fellow brewers! I love it! what did you guys whip up? I was also brewing on the same day...made the "Cream of Three Crops" ale.


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

Hemsworth said:


> Fellow brewers! I love it! what did you guys whip up? I was also brewing on the same day...made the "Cream of Three Crops" ale.


We made an IPA....nothing too fancy. Need some stock to keep the kegs filled!


----------



## Hemsworth (Jan 30, 2011)

Old Salty said:


> We made an IPA....nothing too fancy. Need some stock to keep the kegs filled!


That's what it's all about! I've got six sad looking, empty kegs on the bench and three on tap. Nothing coming down the pipe...but the season is on now! IPA is my favorite.


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

Hemsworth said:


> That's what it's all about! I've got six sad looking, empty kegs on the bench and three on tap. Nothing coming down the pipe...but the season is on now! IPA is my favorite.


I'm in a similar boat.....I've got 3 kegs, with 2 nearing the bottom, and only 1 batch that's more or less ready to keg. Time to brew some quickies!


----------

